

Faceplanting: an app launch horror story with a twist - bobbypage

http://taptaptap.com/blog/faceplanting-an-app-launch-horror-story-with-a-twist/
======
Kenan
This has already been submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837709>

